# 2008cc 20v AEB audi with PTE 6057 Dual Ball bearing and Vbanded



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Doing this thread per previous requests.
Motor specs:
Wiseco pistons
scat rods
ABA crank








New Gaskets, Bearings, Seals and new head:








Amont of shaving needed for an early 058 block when used with a ABA 92.8mm crank, this is the early style block with the external water pump.








You need to shave the #4 oil squirter if your piston doesn't have a squirter releif at the bottom of its skirt, you may also add come copper shims, i ended up doing both as my shim was about 1.5mm








Intermediate shaft gears: 
Use the 1.8 stuff as the 2liter oil pump drive gear is bigger and won't fit in the proper hole, see both units here, 2L on the left, 1.8 on the right:








2Liter oil pump drive gear will not fit in the bore:








Use the 1.8 setup, you will need to cut down the end gear as it will hit the H-beam rod otherwise








Add a new oil pump and motor complete with a GT3082R
















Then the new Vbanded Setup and Billet wheel:
Pics added, thanks to my bud Ricky aka Pitguy:
Top view With new Tial 38mm Vband Wastegate








Lots of space for the Ford Lightning Mass Air








Closer shot of the Turbo vs the Rail








Hope this helps some of you guys.


_Modified by killa at 10:43 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ABA crank in 058 block??
how does you turbo not hit the motor mount bracket with the bottom mount?
looks good though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

looking forward to the goods... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

it's very close but doesn't hit the rail


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_looking forward to the goods... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I want to post more pics but for some reason it ain't allowing me on my regular vwsport account..


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

pics added


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*

any #'s with this set-up??
boost, hp, trq?
and also any vids?









im so jealous....love it


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_any #'s with this set-up??
boost, hp, trq?
and also any vids?









im so jealous....love it

I second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had my mind all set on a tube mani till Al told me about this one fitting a B5
















street warrior/track car/street warrior/track star/street warrior/track star





























decisions decisions


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (not SoQuick)*

Paul ditch the ebay maf with the scratched off P#! But looking good


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

plz put proper inlet size filter on the maf thanks.


----------



## chegs (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

what size t-belt are u using


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

Stock AEB t-belt


----------



## odraciR_AgA (Mar 31, 2009)

WOOHHHHH 
now that's how an engine looks by the inside















keep it going, how is that working out??
have you sarted the engine already?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (odraciR_AgA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odraciR_AgA* »_WOOHHHHH 
now that's how an engine looks by the inside















keep it going, how is that working out??
have you sarted the engine already?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, i've been driving this car for over a year with a GT3082R but the new turbo setup has about a month on it.

Yes, the car's daily driven.


----------



## odraciR_AgA (Mar 31, 2009)

and how it's he hanging out??
nice??


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (odraciR_AgA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odraciR_AgA* »_and how it's he hanging out??
nice?? 

The powerband is great, boost threshold in the late 2000's once you load it, around 5psi at 3krpm and ramps quick, pulls to 7000 with no problem, this is without cams.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_ABA crank in 058 block??
how does you turbo not hit the motor mount bracket with the bottom mount?
looks good though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

My guess is he is using a AEB block thats how he can use the aba crank


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*

dyno #'s?? boost? looks VERY NICE


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Bombers* »_
My guess is he is using a AEB block thats how he can use the aba crank


he could to ABA block with AEB head, but he had to shave a whole bunch of stuff so yes he did a 058 block


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
he could to ABA block with AEB head, but he had to shave a whole bunch of stuff so yes he did a 058 block









ABA block requires a custom driver side motor mount tho


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
ABA block requires a custom driver side motor mount tho 


still... could be, thats my point








were done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
he could to ABA block with AEB head, but he had to shave a whole bunch of stuff so yes he did a 058 block









Correct, stock AEB block so the walls had to be shaved, ABA block is "bubbled" and don't need it.
It was either the AEB block and shave the walls or ABA block and plug oil passages.


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B5Bombers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Bombers* »_
My guess is he is using a AEB block thats how he can use the aba crank

058 IS an AEB block. an early AEB... 06a is the later AEB, and is distinguished by it's chain driven oil pump and internal h2o pump. 
there seemed to be some impression of aeb -vs- 058, and hopefully that is now understood correctly.
what I am not understanding is why I am doing pretty much the same build on an 058 AEB, and my rods are hitting the cylinder wall rims







I have not sent off for machine work yet, and hopefully that 2mm increase in diameter (yes, only 1mm in radius) is going to provide more clearance than it would seem... Did you ever try to mock up your ABA crank with a new H-beam rod and a stock piston? 
That is what I have done for preliminary clearancing, and my rods are contacting (prohibiting rotation of the crank) the edge of the cylinders with the rod's beam.
Thanks for the excellent photos and details of this build. it's a big help for everyone doing or considering this route!

btw, have you looked into billet caps and / or main girdle? if so, what was your conclusion?


----------



## jasonty (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jk35)*

That's awesome! I'm wanting to do the same setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

i might have missed this but what software are you running?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_i might have missed this but what software are you running?

Only the Best, Eurodyne


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

very nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

trans blew, motor and trans all out. stay tuned.


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

What chassis are you running this in?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (onemoremile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onemoremile* »_What chassis are you running this in?

Audi B5


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*

so looks like i'll have some time for it this weekend, here's what i've done during the stoppage:
New valve stem seals
New V6 Throttle Body
helicoiled the Throttle Body threads for better clamping pressure
New rod bearings (just because)
New Timing Belt
New 1000cc injectors, flow matched
Left to do: Bigger FMIC, will do it this weekend.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Sir Callado using crank bearings with integrated thrust washings,very surprised to see these in your block sir.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (mcdub)*

I like it when you call me sir.....


----------



## kyle h (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

Awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That thing should have some crazy power. 
and thanks for all of the pictures, they really help me since I'm reassembling my engine now.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (kyle h)*









added FMIC


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2008cc 20v AEB audi with PTE 6057 Dual Ball bearing and Vbanded (killa)*

Paul,
you still running Chris's old 1000cc file?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 2008cc 20v AEB audi with PTE 6057 Dual Ball bearing and Vbanded (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Paul,
you still running Chris's old 1000cc file?

Yes, and the resistor box.
The intercooler has been there for ages, just thought i'd add the picture as the motor is about to be done over with Brute I-beams with EDM


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looking good Paul. i have not seen this before. 
i forgot to call ya on monday about the impression film, i will when i get closer. we can talk then about the objective with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i just want to add, that this quoted info from page 1 below is *not true*.... so hopefully this will clarify and not confuse people. 
an AEB block is and is only an 058 block. PERIOD! there is no such thing as a "later" 058 with internal water pump, that would ONLY be an 06A. there is a difference between the two. lots of differences actually. but an AEB is an 058 block, PERIOD. and the AEB was only found in the longitudinally oriented cars here in the USA, too. that would be the Passat and the A4. the transverse cars NEVER got an 058 AEB block, at least in the USA. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jk35* »_058 IS an AEB block. an early AEB... 06a is the later AEB, and is distinguished by it's chain driven oil pump and internal h2o pump. 
there seemed to be some impression of aeb -vs- 058, and hopefully that is now understood correctly.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_looking good Paul. i have not seen this before. 
i forgot to call ya on monday about the impression film, i will when i get closer. we can talk then about the objective with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i just want to add, that this quoted info from page 1 below is *not true*.... so hopefully this will clarify and not confuse people. 
an AEB block is and is only an 058 block. PERIOD! there is no such thing as a "later" 058 with internal water pump, that would ONLY be an 06A. there is a difference between the two. lots of differences actually. but an AEB is an 058 block, PERIOD. and the AEB was only found in the longitudinally oriented cars here in the USA, too. that would be the Passat and the A4. the transverse cars NEVER got an 058 AEB block, at least in the USA. 



Hi Aaron,
Yeah, gimma a call or so and we'll get that going. I haven't even read that post, ALL AEB's are 058's, don't even know who said that


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

This car is currently for sale. It rips, see my signature


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

This is the deinition of a sleeper, if i rolled up on it i wouldnt have thought twice because from the outside it looks completely stock, but damn.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

this car


----------



## BrOkE2BeBoOsTiN' (Mar 14, 2011)

Just stayed door to door with a 578hp and 590tq V8(I'll find out the exact turbo) billet mustang(year:2000) and pulled away from him in 5th, stopped at 155... dude has the sheets to prove it too... Aah ridiculously pumped about it, we're gunna run it again with a better video this week, We have a kinda ****ty vid I'll upload as soon as my dude sends it to me...

Completely happy/loving this car, Paul wasn't lying when he said things a beast... Worth every penny after seeing the dude and his girls face after... Legit priceless!

-Scott-


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

good to hear your happy with the car.. sounds like it went to a good home where the new owner will take just as good of care as the last did.. :thumbup: 

i have same flash and turbo on my a4, i love it..


----------



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

Any updates on this... final WHP ect...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Mushasho! said:


> Any updates on this... final WHP ect...


 this is soooo last year, the new project which is almost done is a B6 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...uild-a-B6-who-s-the-most-powerful-and-fastest 


Hater back youngin'


----------

